# Car Died at Traffic Light Won't Restart



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

Update on the car. Dealership called today, said that the issue was the emissions wiring harness and emissions ECM and both are covered by the factory so I won't owe anything for the repair. Who knows why it went out.


----------

